# Flared Handlebars



## leviathan (Feb 12, 2006)

I saw a few guys at the races yesterday with handlebars that flared outward. I am a cyclocross newbie....whats up with there, what are they called, pros/cons?


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

If you're talking about moustache bars- drastically flared, nearly flat- I think people just like the way they look. They offer no advantage over regular road bars. 

There's also the Salsa "Bell Lap" model- it's basically a regular bar, but with a slight flare to the drops. I guess you'd have to give it a try to see if you like it, it's a pretty useful handlebar for cross racing.


----------



## leviathan (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeah the drops were slightly flared out . . .why is it a pretty useful handlebar for cross racing?


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

wunlap togo said:


> They offer no advantage over regular road bars.


You ever tried them?


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

filtersweep said:


> You ever tried them?


Moustache bars? Sure, on customers bikes. I'm sure they're fine for cruising around, but I don't think they'd be an advantage in cyclocross racing, mostly because they don't seem to work well ergonomically with modern shift/brake levers.You're kind of restricted to bar-end or down-tube shifters. 

Also, there isn't much of low, aero position like regular drop bars provide for flat and windy sections of the track. Seems like it might not be as easy to reach the bottom of the drop with your shouldering hand while running with the bike on your shoulder. 

Of course people use moustache bars, bar-end shifters, etc. in cross races but I don't think these kind of set-ups are an advantage.


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

leviathan said:


> Yeah the drops were slightly flared out . . .why is it a pretty useful handlebar for cross racing?


I just mean that a bar like the Salsa Bell Lap isn't radically different from what I'd consider a traditional drop bar. There are a multitude of different shapes to choose from with drop bars, see if you can try some different ones out and see what you like.


----------



## JahWind (Jan 16, 2006)

*Drit Drops*

You're probably talking about vintage "WTB Dirt Drops" style bars which are still available used, but quite hard to find. However, On One is a company from England that has produced a run of bars close to the original WTB bars. They are called "Midge" bars. I'm running them on my SS MTB and my geared road bike. I love them. I'm planning to do a cross race next month with them. Have a great season!

JahWind

Here is ON One's site

http://www.on-one.co.uk/index.php?m..._user_op=view_page&PAGE_id=7&MMN_position=7:7

Here is a thorough review by Matt Chester.

http://www.on-one.co.uk/index.php?module=pagemaster&PAGE_user_op=view_page&PAGE_id=34


----------



## Ronsonic (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm using the Bell Laps, somewhat flared bar. It works for my cross setup which has the bars closer and lower than my road bike. I don't race on the road so there's no reason for a real low drop position. Anyway, the flare gives me a nice feel on the bottoms without having the top of the bar in the way. The position on the hoods is excellent and it just all around works for me.

Ron


----------



## GraniteX (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm using Bell Laps, too. Haven't decided yet whether I like them - seems like if I align them so that the drops feel right, the ramp (between the top and the brake levers) is angled down too far. Has anybody figured out the perfect angle of bars (and brake levers)?


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

WTB has just come out with their Mountain Drops which are sort of an ergo version of their old Dirt Drops. I don't like ergo bars so I'm sticking with Midge

Here are the Mountain Drops


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

If it ever gets to the point where you want to replace the Bell Laps, look at Nittos, e.g., the B115. The flare is not extreme (overall width at the drops is 4cm wider than at the tops), they're not ergo and the ramp and drop are nearly parallel. The only drawback to them that I see is that I have to go with the widest size to get what I consider an acceptable width at the hoods.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

When I rode track many years ago, almost all of us had flared out bars. The advantage was that when pulling up hard on the bars during an out-of-the-saddle sprint, the top part of the bars wouldn't bang the shite out of your forearms, especially if you used that old-fashioned "full forward lean" sprint style.

Perhaps there's some similarity between track sprinting and hard, out-of-the-saddle cross-riding.


----------



## GraniteX (Sep 21, 2006)

Wim, I had the same experience when I tried using drop bars on a commuter bike (my commute was a pretty sporty singletrack). I'd arrive at work with big bruises on the inside of my forearms. But most cx riders are using non-flared bars, so it must not be a problem for everyone.


----------



## MrXC (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm on my second season with the On One Midge bars for cross and I love'em. I feel I have better control in technical sections than with the Bell Laps or traditional road bars, particularly when combined with a high rise stem that allows me to stay in the drops at all times. The trade off however, is I don't find them to be comfortable in the hoods for extended periods of time. If it wasn't for that later factor, I'd probably run them on my road bike as well.

If you get them, watch out for some weird comments. At Sunday's race some guy was cheering for the racer behind me and I heard him say, "come on, you have to catch that guy. . . . he has goofy bars."


----------



## 1Fliprider (Nov 9, 2004)

*Midge user too!*

First year to use the Midges in Cross racing. 1st race was last Sunday in Palos Verdes, Ca. Set up with higher rise stem to put drops in a more comfortable position, makes me wonder what took me so long to convert.

If set up correctly (per Matt Chester's review), the drops will be comfortable for a majority of your riding, including climbing. Almost gave up on them till I read the review and changed the angle of the drop. Liked it so much after that I bought another one for the pit bike.

Did'nt notice any other Midge users out there either. One moustache bar though!


----------



## krustybike (Dec 30, 2005)

I tried the bell lap bars on my winter road bike (cross frame) for commuting and they just didn't fit, too bad since I'd wanted to try the similar wtb flared drops since wayback. The nitto mustache bars have been perfect, lots of choices and very comfy. I use old 105 levers and bar end shifters. Don't think they would be very popular in a mass start race, probably hook a few other bars and take everyone down.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2004)

wunlap togo said:


> Moustache bars? Sure, on customers bikes. I'm sure they're fine for cruising around, but I don't think they'd be an advantage in cyclocross racing, mostly because they don't seem to work well ergonomically with modern shift/brake levers.You're kind of restricted to bar-end or down-tube shifters.



Um, my cross bike has Moustache bars and I run STI levers on it. Works like a charm. And it's ergonomic.

-James


----------

